#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  أجمل التهاني والتبريكات للعضو المميز أحمد ناصر

## بنت مصر

*
يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخ العزيز 




[grade="666600 99CC00 999900 336600"]أحمد ناصر [/grade]



بمنحه لقب العضو المميز




تكريما له ولجهوده المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر


.

*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

أنا سعيد جدا لأني أول المهنين لحبيبي ابو حميد
  تستحقها يا باشا            تحياتي

----------


## أنفـــــال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الطيب الغالي ..أحمد ناصر** عضو مميز؟* *  * *بس!!**لأ!!**مش كفاية**أحمد ناصر أحد الأعمدة التي قام عليها هذا المكان**ممكن نقول عليه من أساسيات وجود هذا المكان**فالعزيز يتمتع بذوق نادر**و خفة ظل راقية..**و بصيرة نافذة**حسن تقدير للأمور و للأشخاص أيضاً..**ذكاء في الأسلوب و في اختيار الكلمات**ياليتنا نجد طريقة أقضل لنفيك حقك.**أو حتى لنشكرك بالطريقة التي تستحقها** فجزيل الشكر.. لأحمد ناصر*  ::  *أنـفـــــــــال*

----------


## ابن البلد

*ألف مبروك يا أبو حميد 
وأدي تاج الجزيرة 


تستاهل والله 
أنت عضو بروفيشنال ويارب دايما مبسوط معانا ويارب دايما تبسطنا بمواضيعك الرائعه*

----------


## حلا

*ألف مبروك يا أحمد

أنت تستحق بالفعل العضو المميز

*

----------


## بنت مصر

ألف مليون مبروك يا احمد
فعلا انفال عندها حق
ولكن احنا بنحاول بابسط 
الطرق نعبر لك عن تقديرنا لجهودك الكبيرة


والف مبروك



بسنت

----------


## MaTR|X

ألف مليون مبروك يا احمد

والله أنت تستحق التكريم ده وبجدارة ::  
وعقبال التوجيهيه يا باشا ::  






تحياتى لك ::

----------


## Tiger Woman

اخى احمد ناصر 
الف الف الف مبروك و الله انت فعلا تستحق كده واكتر بمداخلاتك الواعية ومشاركاتك الجميلة ومواضيعك المتميزة و كله كوم ومسابقاتك كوم تانى  ::  

اخى احمد بارك الله فيك والف مبروك   و المناسبة الجميلة ده زودنى بقى 10 درجات  فى المسابقة وده فعلا تبقى اول علامات تميزك يا احمد يا كريم

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## د.عادل

[grade="00008B 0000FF 4169E1 00BFFF 4B0082"]الاخ والصديق العـزيز / احمـد ناصر
اجمل ايات التهاني
وارق الاماني
ودائماً متقدم ومتفوق
رعاك الله ووفقك اخي الكريم[/grade]

----------


## atefhelal

*خالص حبى وتقديرى واحترامى وتهنئتى للأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر

مع أطيب التمنيات*

----------


## محمد فاروق

يعنى انا اللى هايكون رأيي مخالف

مادام الاخوة قالوا موافقون يبقى انا كمان موافقون

ولا لازم يعنى اكون خالف تعرف

خلاص ياسيدى ... موافقون .. قصدى مباركون

الف الف مبروك ياحمد ياناصر

وفعلا كل اللى قالوه عنك مظبوط ... بس لو تبطل داء السلف!!!! ..ههههههههههههه

لا السلف دى من عندى ياجماعة .. اوعى تزعل ياناصر

والصراحة اهنى الادارة الكريمة – اللى انا منها طبعا- بهذا التكريم الجميل

عشان الاعضاء يعرفوا ان احنا متابعينهم .... ومراقبينهم كمان ..ههههههههه

وعقبالى 

محمد فاروق

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="4 80"]*

الف الف الف الف الف
ملييييييييييييييييييون
مبروووووووووووووك
عليك يااحمد ناصر


انت تستحق اكثر من ذلك
ربنا يوفقك دايما وتكون بينا
شمعة منورة تضئ الطريق للكل

*[/frame]

----------


## بنت مصر

> وفعلا كل اللى قالوه عنك مظبوط ... بس لو تبطل داء السلف!!!! ..ههههههههههههه


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أحبائى أفراد عائلة المنتدى
ليتكم تعلمون أننى بالفعل أحبكم فى الله
ليتكم تشاهدوننى الآن وأنا أحاول جاهدا أن أمنع بعض العبرات التى تريد أن تتسلل من عيناى 
ربما أكون قد حظيت ببعض التكريم فى مراحلى عمرى الدراسية..أو فى عملى..أو أثناء ممارستى لبعض النشاطات الأدبية 
ولكن تكريمكم هذا سيبقى هو الأجمل والأحب والأقرب إلى نفسى
هنا..تعلمت منكم الكثير..وسأظل ما حييت أتعلم منكم
هنا..عرفت عقولا متفتحة..وقلوبا طاهرة..ونفوسا زكية
فى منتدى أبناء مصر إكتسبت عائلة جديدة..عائلة جميلة..لا تترابط بنسب أو بدم..ولكنها تترابط بالحب والإحترام
وهذا التكريم أعتقد أننى لا أستحقه
فهناك الكثير والكثير من الأعضاء أجدر منى بهذا التكريم..
وهذا التكريم قيدنى .. أننى لابد أن أحاول جاهدا ما إستطعت أن أحافظ على تلك الصورة التى رسمتموها لى
وأسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقنى وأن يساعدنى حتى أكون كما يحب ويرضى ثم كما تحبوننى أن أكون
وهناك قصيدة جميلة لا أتذكر من هو ناظمها قال فى بعض أبياتها
والله لو علموا قبيح سريرتى
لأبى السلام علي من يلقانى
ولأعرضوا عنى وملوا صحبتى
ولبؤت بعد كرامة بهوان
لكن سترت مثالبى ومعايبى
وحلمت عن سقطى وعن طغيانى
فلك المحامد والمدائح كلها
بعواطفى وجوانحى ولسانى

أختى العزيزة بسنت
لو كان بإستطاعتى أن أختار أختا أخرى مثل أختى الحبيبة إلى قلبى أمانى
لأخترتك على الفور ودون تردد
أعتقد أنك أقرب للملائكة منك للبشر..نعم الأخت المحترمة والمثقفة والمتدينة والتى يكفى تواجدها فى أى مكان حتى يمتلأ بالشذى والعطور الجميلة..وأنت التى تستحقين التكريم على كل مجهوداتك الرائعة من أجل المنتدى

أخى الحبيب الأزهرى المصرى
وأنا فى غاية السعادة لأنك أول المهنئين لأنك من أحب الأعضاء إلى قلبى..لأننى أحب فيك حماستك وغيرتك على دينك..وأسأل الله أن يجمعنا على الخير إن شاء الله

أختى العزيزة أنفال
والله يا أختى العزيزة هذا الكلام كثير على جدا
ولكنه لا يدهشنى لأنه صادر من أنفال
ولن أنسى أبدا أنك كنت أول من هبت للدفاع عنى عندما هوجمت من إحدى العضوات فى أحد المواضيع
وأنا عندما أرى موضوعاتك وردودك فإننى أعرف على الفور أنك نموذج للفتاة المسلمة المتدينة المثقفة التى تشرف وطنها
ودائما ما أجدنى أدعو لك فى قرارة نفسى أن يوفقك الله ويسعدك فى الدنيا والآخرة

أخى الحبيب أحمد صلاح ابن البلد
والله يا أبوحميد مش عارف أشكرك إزاى..أنت الذى تستحق التكريم لأنك إستطعت أن تحافظ على هذا المكان نقيا وطاهرا..ولكل كل الحق أن تفخر بهذا المنتدى الذى نحبه جميعا..كما نحبك جميعا
تحياتى لك وقبلاتى للأمير يوسف أحمد صلاح والأميرة بسنت أحمد صلاح

أختى العزيزة حلا
بل أنت التى تستحق هذا التكريم
مجرد قراءة إسمك على أى موضوع أو فى أى موضوع يجعلنى أضغط على اللينك فورا لأننى أتوقع أنه سيكون موضوع جدير بالقراءة

أخى الحبيب Matrix
بل أنت الذى تستحق التكريم لأنك مثالى فى مشاركاتك فى كل ما هو مفيد
ودائما حضورك متميز ..وثقافتك لا تخطئها عين

أختى العزيزة تايجرومان
أشكرك كثيرا على تهنئتك الجميلة مثل مشاركاتك الجميلة
وأنا دائما أفرح بمشاركاتك فى أى من مواضيعى كما أفرح تماما عندما أشارك فى أى من موضوعاتك
وعشرة درجات مش كفاية..المفروض تأخذى 100 درجة
أجدد شكرى العميق لك 

أستاذى الحبيب د.عادل
عندما يكون هناك إنسان ذو شخصية مرموقة وجديرة بالإحترام ويكون ذو علم وافر 
فإن هذا الإنسان بدون شك هو د. عادل ..لأنك أيضا مثال حى للإنسان المؤمن الذى يهب نفسه ووقته لمساعدة الآخرين..مجرد تخاطبى معك  يمنحنى شرف كبير ..أما تهنئتك فقد منحتنى السعادة والرضا

أستاذى الحبيب البطل م. عاطف هلال
من حق أبناءك أن يتفاخروا ويتباهوا ويمشون وهم رافعين جباههم عاليا لأنك أب لهم
لأنك قدوة بكل معانى الكلمة
لو سألونى من من شخصيات المنتدى تحب أن تكون مثله لأخترتك دون تردد
نهر متدفق من الثقافة والوطنية 
شغلت مناصب مرموقة..وقمت بمهام جسام
ويكفيك فخرا أنك من الأبطال..أسأل الله أن يجعل جميع أعمالك فى ميزان حسناتك
ودمت لنا نبعا للعطاء

أخى الحبيب وصديقى اللدود محمد فاروق
أنت تعرف تماما رأيى فيك..سبق وأن قلته لك فى عدة مناسبات
يكفى أنك تستطيع أن تدخل القلوب بلا إستئذان
لأنك من أهم وأعز الأصدقاء الذين إكتسبتهم فى المنتدى
ثقافة وخلق ووعى وحضور متميز دائما
آلاقى معاك ربع جنيه سلف؟  :: 

أمى الحبيبة ماما زوزو
يكفى أنك وش السعد علي
طلبت منك مرة أن تدعى لى فإذا أبواب الخير كلها قد فتحت فى وجهى
بالفعل لم أجد قلبا أطهر ولا أطيب ولا أنقى من قلبك
وشكرا لك لأنك ملأت بعض الفراغ الذى أحسست به منذ أن فارقتنى أمى لتلاقى ربها
وأطلب منك أن تدعى لى دائما يا ست الحبايب
وشكرا لك على كل موضوعاتك الجميلة فى كل الصفحات
وربنا يخليكى لنا

----------


## فاضــل

أما تهنئتني أنا فمن قلبي إلى قلبك و من عقلي إلى عقلك مباشرة دونما وسائط و لا كلمات و عرفتك مرهف الحس عميق الإدراك 

و أما أنا فلا أحتاج أن يخيّرني أحد في أخوّتك فقد اخترتك أخا لي و فوق ذلك أحببتك في الله

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## سـلـوى

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك يا اخ العزيز احمد ناصر و يا رب تكون دائما مصدر فخر و تقدير كل الاخوة و الاخوات فى المنتدى ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## khaled555

*الف مبروك اخي احمد ناصر
وعقبال عندنا يا رب*

----------


## alqadi2002

*الف الف الف مبروك .....*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب فاضل
تهنئتك هى أجمل تهنئة 
ورغم أنها قد تبدو لمن لا يعرفك  كلمات مختصرة
إلا أنها بالنسبة لى لا تسعها آلاف الصفحات
وصلتنى دافئة وعميقةومليئة بالمعانى الجميلة
سبق أن قلت لك هذه الجملة وسوف أكررها الآن
لو لم يكن فى حياة الإنسان أصدقاء سوى صديق واحد مثلك لكفاه
صدقك وموضوعيتك ومنطقك ..عنوان  ولب لكل مشاركاتك
عندما كنت أقرأ عبقريات العقاد كنت أتعجب من قدرته على أن يجعلنا نغوص داخل شخصياته المنتقاة
وعندما كنت أقرأ للحكيم كنت أتعجب من قدرته على أن يجعلنا نغوص داخل أحداث مسرحياته ورواياته
ورغم أننى لم أعرفك أديبا.. إلا إننى أتعجب من قدرتك على أن تجعلنى أغوص داخل نفسى فأكتشف فيها جوانب كانت تغيب عنى..
فخر لى أن تختارنى أخ لك وأن تحبنى فى الله..وأنا أبادلك حبا بحب..وبإحترام وبتقدير

أختى العزيزة باشمهندسة عسولة
أشكرك كثيرا على تهنئتك الرقيقة
أنت الآن فى إعدادى هندسة..ولكنى أتمنى أن أراك مهندسة كبيرة جدا
كما أتمنى أن تغيرى إمضاءك من القلب الحزين إلى القلب السعيد
أتمنى لك كل سعادة وخير..

أخى العزيز خالد 555
أشكرك كثيرا على تهنئتك الجميلة
أتمنى لكل كل الخير
أنت من فلسطين..وفلسطين أحب البلاد إلى قلب كل عربى
وأتمنى أن يأتى عن قريب بإذن الله اليوم الذى أهنئك فيه بعودة القدس الشريف والأراضى المغتصبة إلى أهلها.. أهل فلسطين الحبيبة

أخى العزيز وزميل مهنتى القاضى 2002
عندما إطلعت على ملفك الشخصى بالمنتدى
إكتشفت أنك من زملاء المهنة ومن زملاء هواية القراءة أيضا
وكونك من أحب بلاد الله إلى الله يزيد من حبنا وتقديرنا لشخصك الكريم
أشكرك شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="4 80"]*

الف الف الف الف الف
ملييييييييييييييييييييييييون
مبرووووووووووووك

عليك يااحمد ناصر
والله انت تستاهل كل خير
ودايما فلبى داعى لك
انت واخواتك كلهم اعضاء

المنتدى الكرام احباب قلبى
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دايما
وتكون شمعة منورة المنتدى

اعتذر للفقرة الفاضية
مااعرفش طلعت كدة ازاى
*[/frame]

----------


## الصعيدي

*حبيبي أحمد ناصر .. معقول الكلام ده * *وأنا آخر من يعلم * *والله يا أخي انت مميز من قبل ما تاخد اللقب* *مميز بكرم أخلاقك**وأدبك الجم**وخفة دمك**ومشاركاتك المتميزة**وبإنك صعيدي أصلي (مش تايواني) * *والله انا حاسس إنك قريب مني جدا**مع إنك على بعد ألف كيلو**بس القلوب عند بعضيها * *وتحيات صعايدة اسكندرية كُلاّتهم**وكل البلاد اللي دنبها *

----------


## حسام عمر

الف الف مبروك اخى الحبيب احمد ناصر


اول من استقبلنى فى المنتدى

والاهلاوى اللى ديما بحس انه روحه رياضيه


انا مبسوط جدا كأن التكريم ده ليه


ربنا يوفقك فى عملك وحياتك 

ويحققلك كل ما تتمناه


اخوك


حسام عمر

----------


## boukybouky

*ألف مبروك أحمد ,, أنت فعلا عضو متميز  * 

*إن مشاركاتك مشاركات متميزة مثل صاحبها*   

*فأنت جدير بهذا اللقب*   

*تمنياتي لك بمزيد من التقدم  * 


*تقبل تحياتي ,,*

----------


## محمد البنيان

_


أستاذي أحمد ناصر 
التميز يبارك لك 
أسمك في المنتدى له شان  خاص 

والحقيقه أحببت فيك سهوله عرضك للمواضيع 
وسلاسلة ردك ومشاركاتك الفعاله 

دوما أجد فيك حرف صادق 
أحيك علية 
 



مبروك للمنتدى والاعضاء 
هذا الفرح الكبير 




وبهذه المناسبة 
أحي الشريان النابض 
أختى الغالية بنت مصر 
ذات  المجهود الواضح 
على العمل الرائع والتبريكات 

 




وفقك الله 
أمين



من محـــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــب  لك_ ِ

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أمى الحبيبة ماما زوزو
الفقرة الأولى لم تكن (فاضية)
وإن كانت فيكفينى مرورك
أقبل يدك يا ست الحبايب


أخى الحبيب الصعيدى(التايوانى) :: 
بالنيابة عن كل الصعايدة (الأصليين) إسمح لى أن أقول لك إن إختيارك لإسم الصعيدى شرف لكل صعيدى
لأنك مثال جميل للإنسان المتدين والغيور على دينه والذى يدعو إلى سبيل ربه بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة
خفة ظلك المحببة وثقافتك العالية وأسلوبك فى التحاور والمناقشة الراقية غاية فى الروعة
أحاول دائما أن أتعلم منك
وعلى فكرة المسافة مش ألف كيلو ولا حاجة لأنى كنت مقيم فى القاهرة والآن أقيم فى العاشر من رمضان
يمكن علشان كده إنت حاسس إنى قريب منك  :: 

أخى الحبيب الحاج حسام
وأنا أيضا مبسوط لأنى أول من إستقبلك فى المنتدى
وإنت اللى روحك رياضية وده  لإنك إنسان نقى السريرة
وأنا متأكد إن حماسك بسبب حبك للمنتدى
وإن شاء الله السنة القادمة نعمل عمرة سوا 

أختى العزيزة بوكىبوكى
أشكرك على تهنئتك الرقيقة مثلك تماما
وأسأل الله العظيم أن يشفى والدتك
وأن تحققى كل أحلامك
وأتمنى ألا تطيلى غيابك عنا لفترات طويلة
لأننا جميعا نقدرك ونحترمك

أستاذى العزيز محمد البنيان
يكفيك فخرا أنك من أحب بلاد الله إلى قلب رسول الله وإلى قلوبنا
ويكفينا فخرا أن وجودك يضحد حجج كل من يقول بأن هذا المنتدى للمصريين فقط
وأعتقد أنك أحق بهذا التكريم منى
فأنت دائما متميز المواضيع والحضور

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ايه يا عم احمد
تصفح خفي وقلنا ماشي

كمان لاغي الرسائل الخاصة


بمجرد ما ترد 
ساقوم بالتعديل 

ارجو مراسلتي

حبيبك الازهري

----------


## Iman

*100000000000000000000000000000000000 مبروك يا أحمد ناصر* *بصراحة بعد كل الكلام اللي قالوه* *انا مش لاقية كلام تاني أقوله غير أن أصدق علي* *كلماتهم و اقول لك أنك فعلا عضو مميز و تستحق هذا التميز***

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب الأزهرى المصرى
أنا لم أقم بإلغاء خاصية إستلام الرسائل الخاصة

يبدو أن هناك خلل ما
يمكنك مراسلتى على ahmednasero@yahoo.com

أختى العزيزة جدا إيمان
يا نهار أبيض!!!
واحد وقدامه 35 صفر
يعنى تقريبا ألف ترليون مبروك
ده أنا محتاج خمستاشر سنة علشان أرد على التهنئة دى  :: 
ربنا يخليكى يا إيمان على تهنئتك الرقيقة مثلك
وأنا دائما أقدرك وأحترمك فشكرا لك

----------


## Abdou Basha

*عزيزي  أحمد ناصر .. * 
*..*
** 
*..*
**
*..*
*إنت من الشخصيات العزيزة علينا جدا في المنتدى ، لقدرتك على إدارة حوار هاديء ومتزن..* 
*فعلا إنت عضو مميز..* 
*وأتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك..*

----------


## حسام عمر

لا انا عملت كده عمرات كفايه انا عوز احج



وانا بعتلك من الميلين بتوعى

----------


## محمد البنيان

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الطيب الغالي ..أحمد ناصر** عضو مميز؟* *  * *بس!!**لأ!!**مش كفاية**أحمد ناصر أحد الأعمدة التي قام عليها هذا المكان**ممكن نقول عليه من أساسيات وجود هذا المكان**فالعزيز يتمتع بذوق نادر**و خفة ظل راقية..**و بصيرة نافذة**حسن تقدير للأمور و للأشخاص أيضاً..**ذكاء في الأسلوب و في اختيار الكلمات**ياليتنا نجد طريقة أقضل لنفيك حقك.**أو حتى لنشكرك بالطريقة التي تستحقها** فجزيل الشكر.. لأحمد ناصر*  *أنـفـــــــــال*











_




أستاذي أحمد ناصر 
حقيقة شخصك مميز 
وسوف أستعير  رد شقيقتي أنفال 

فتقبله مني 



وفقك الله 
أمين


من محــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــب لك




_

----------


## aynad

مش ممكن انا علي طول اجي اول واحدة كدة 
الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مايوووووووووووووووووووووووون مبروك يا احمد يا حمي ابني
و الله العظيم تستاهل اكتر من كدة كمان 
وانت فعلا من الاعضاء اللي انا بحترمهم جدا في المنتدي 
انا حقيقي فرحتلك اول ما شفت كلمة مبروك العضو المميزاحمد ناصر في الصفحة الرئيسية في المنتدي [img]

اتمني لك بمزيد من التألق 
وتكون دايما رافع راسنا كدة 

انا كدة ممكن اوافق علي جواز بنوتك من دودي  :: 

ممكن اطلب منك طلب يا احمد
ممكن اخد الميدالية الذهب بتاعتك لفة ومش حرجعها تاني اصدي وارجعهالك تاني
متخافش عليها حخلي دودي يلعب بيها شوية هههههههه  :: 

[/align][/size][/color][/font][/I][/B]

----------


## نوسة

الف الف مبروك يا احمد وفعلا كلمة مميز اقل من وصفك بكثير فانت فوق التميز وحقيقى مش لاقية كلام اجمل مما قيل من كل الاخوة والاخوات وانت فعلا نعم الاخ والصديق ربنا يخليك لينا ولمنتدانا الجميل

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخى الفاضل احمد ناصر
الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك على العضو المميز  




مع انك عضو سوبر مميز بمشاركاتك ومواضيعك الرائعة

جزاك الله كل خير على كل كلمة فدتنا بيها

واثقل الله بهم ميزان حسناتك



*

----------


## daria

ادي اخرة اللي ييجي متأخر  :Frown:  
كلهم قالوا الكلام احلو وكل حاجة
طب وانا؟  ::  
لا انا مكاني محفوظ عند اخويا الكبير الغالي جدا جدا 
صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كانت فرحتي ليك كبيرة ومازالت  ::   ::  
مبروك
وويارب تفضل معانا ومنورنا كدة على طول  ::

----------


## ابن النيل 2004

> أنا سعيد جدا لأني أول المهنين لحبيبي ابو حميد
>   تستحقها يا باشا            تحياتي



[frame="10 80"]و أنا أضم صوتي لجميع من قام بتهنئتك و أهنئك بعدد من هنئوك مضروبا في مليون مرة 
فكل أخ يضيف شيئاً إلى إخوانه يستحق الإحترام و التقدير 
فالف ألف ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك [/frame]

----------


## الصاعق

متأخر  كالعادة 
هنيالك يابوحميد انك بقيت العضو المميز " رسمي " وطبعاً انت العضو المميز من زمان وانت تستحق كل خير

----------


## على درويش

أخى الحبيب أحمد
تأخر عنك قلمى وأبدا لم يتأخر لحظه قلبى الذى تحتل فيه مكانة كبيره جدا ولا يزال ينبض بحبك 
نعك أخى الحبيب اننى أحبك فى الله 
وأتمنى أن تدوم هذه المحبة لنلبس بها الحلل ونسكن بها الظلل 
تقبل حبى وتقديرى لك

أخوك على درويش
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب عبده باشا
سبحان الله
أنت قلت لى نفس الكلام الذى أريد أن أقوله لك
هناك أشخاص معينين عندما أقرأ مناقشاتهم أحس بالسعادة والرضا
وأنت فى الحقيقة من أوائل هؤلاء
يسعدنى أن تتقبلنى صديق لك
 :: 
أخى الحبيب حسام
إن شاء الله نحج سويا 
 :: 
أستاذى العزيز  محمد البنيان
كل الشكر لا يكفيك
ومرحبا بك دائما وأبدا

أختى العزيزة وحماة بنتى مستقبلا(إن شاء الله)
إنتى دايما كده جاية متأخرة  :: 
لأ طبعا بأهزر
بدون أن أكتب أى كلمة واضح جدا مدى تقديرى لك فى كل المواضيع
مجرد أن ألمح إسمك فى أى من الموضوعات يجعلنى أدخله على الفور
لأننى أكون متأكد أنه موضوع قيم جدا أو دمه خفيف جدا
سلام كبير جدا جدا لزوج بنتى دودى ولوالد دودى (خليهم يحوشوا المهر بقى  :: )
وإتفضلى الميدالية ماتغلاش عليكى


أختى الغالية نوسة
ماتتصوريش أنا فرحت برجوعك للمنتدى قد إيه
حمدالله على سلامتك
ونفسى أعرف إسم النونو إيه
ألف شكر يا نوسة
وإن شاء الله تكونى دائما بخير

أختى العزيزة بسمة أمل
فخر لى أن تصدر هذه التهنئة منك
يكفيك أنك صورة رائعة للفتاة المسلمة الحافظة لحقوق ربها والملتزمة بتعاليم دينها
أحترمك كثيرا وأقدرك كثيرا
وأشكرك على كل ما تقدميه لنا من مواضيع هادفة ونبيلة
وأتمنى لك كل السعادة والهناء 

أختى العزيزة جدا والأديبة الواعدة إيمان
أتمنى لك مستقبلا باهرا إن شاء الله
دائما مشاركاتك صادقة ومتزنة 
وموضوعك ممر تل أبيب من أجمل ما قرأت بالمنتدى 
أتمنى أن تظلى بنفس الحماس وأن تخرجى لنا كل ما هو جميل
أشكرك كثيرا وأتمنى لك كل الخير

أخى العزيز إبن النيل
أشكرك كثيرا على تهنئتك الجميلة 
وأنت الذى تستحق منى كل إحترام وتبجيل
سلامنا إلى كل شعب السعودية الكرام
وأتمنى لك كل الخير 

أستاذى العزيز أحمد السيد
عندما يأخذ الإحترام شكلا فإنه يأخذ شكل مشاركاتك 
دائما تأتى بكل ما هو مفيد
دائما تمتلأ بالحماسة والوطنية
ثقافتك لا تخطئها عين
دائما أسعد بمتابعة ردودك حتى فى المواضيع التى لا أشارك بها
أشكر لك صدقك وإتزانك وأرجو ألا تحرمنا من فيض مخزونك الوافر

أستاذىالحبيب وأخى العزيز وزميل مهنتى م. على درويش
أعتقد أنه لا يوجد من ينافسنى فى الفرحة بإنضمامك لأسرة المنتدى
فمنذ ذلك الحين وأنا أتمتع بكل ما تكتبه من أشعار رائعة فضلا على الموضوعات الأخرى الجميلة أو ردودك التى تحمل كل صدق وتتعكس لنا أخلاقك المهذبة 
أحس بأننى أعرفك منذ الطفولة ..وأحس أن كلماتك وكأنها خارجة من قلبى
وأحس تجاهك بأصدق مشاعر الحب فى الله 
 ::

----------


## lost

*         

ياه كل ده حصل وانا مش عارفة   بس مش مشكلة انا بجد فرحت جدا جدا جدا جدا  لان فعلا احمد يستحقها  

الف مبروك يا احمد

اختك مى 
  *

----------


## محمد شحاته

اخى الحبيب احمد ناصر والله لسه شايف الموضوع دلوقتى والله من مشاكل  النت وسنينه   

الف مبروك يا ابوحميد وفعلا تستاهل يابطل  منى الف بوسه   ::

----------


## أسد

*ألف مبروك يا أخ أحمد ونتمني لك مزيدا من التألق وإلي الأمام دوما 

مع أطيب المني*

----------


## م. بسمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يبدو أني جئت متأخره جدا ..
ولكن هذا لا يمنع  أن أهنئك أخي الكريم أحمد ناصر على تكريم أنت أهل له وتستحقه بعون الله..
وما قاله الأعضاء الكرام من قبلي كله فيك ماشاء الله..
بارك الله فيك وزادك إن شاء الله ودمت أخا وأبنا وعضوا مميزا للمنتدى الكريم وبين أعضاءه الكرام..
تقبل خالص تقديري وتهاني
أختكم في الله
بسمة*

----------


## نانيس

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله* *وبركاته*
*الكلام الحلو كله خلص خلاص .. بح .. أقول أنا ايه بأه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف مليووووووووووووون مليووووووووووووووون مليووووووووووووون مبروووووووووووك يا أخ أحمد*
* وعقبال الحبايب كلهم يا رب ... آمين .*

----------


## welly76

أخى أحمد ناصر

كالعادة عدت و لكن متأخر عشان أهنى و أبارك بس ....  ::  

لقيت نفسى متأخر جداً بس ده مش غلطتى وحدى ده عشان سعادة البيه اللى معايا ما قلش من الأساس ...  ::  

و أنا ليا صرفة نعاه و ربنا يسهل.......  ::  

بس و نعم ...  ::  بركاتك يا بيه ...  ::  أنت فين عشان نتمسح بيك..  ::   ::  


يمكن لعل و عسى نلاقى الرضا .....  ::  

هههههههههههههههه  ::  

المهم إيه آخر الأخبار معلش أنا عارف إنى مقصر بس الأسباب كتير   ::  

و ألف مبروك يا بيه و عقبال السطانية ......  ::  

ههههههههههههههه   ::p:   ::no1::  

يا سيدى و أنا شايف الكل بيدلع فيك...  ::rolleyes::    بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك   :king:  

وليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــد

----------


## أبو منار

تسلم وتعيش يا احمد

تستاهل كل خير يا كنج

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى العزيزة مى( لوست)
أجمل ما أحبه فى موضوعاتك بحثك الدائب عن الحقيقة حتى ولة أثار موضوعك بعض الجدل
أنت بالفعل تستحقين كل تكريم
وأشكرك كثيرا على تهنئتك الرقيقة

حبيب قلبى محمد شحاتة
قد لا يعرف الكثير أنك من أهم أسباب تعلقى بمنتدى أبناء مصر
فعندما كنت وافد جديد على المنتدى 
أحسست نحوك بالمحبة فى الله على الفور
لأنك مهذب الخلق جميل الروح
ردودك المهذبة والراقية وتدينك الجميل
ودائما أحس نحوك بالحميمية والدفء والصدق
أجمل الأصدقاء الذين إكتسبتهم هنا فى المنتدى
ودائما أدعو لك بكل الخير

أخى الحبيب أسد
رعاك الله يا أخى الحبيب
أتمنى من كل قلبى أن يصير شباب الوطن العربى كلهم فى مثل تدينك وغيرتك على دين الله
دائما تأتى لنا بكل الطيب..وأنا أحاول دائما أن أستفيد منك
تقبل خالص مودتى وحبى لك فى الله يا أخى الحبيب

الباشمهندسة الكبيرة قوى بسمة
تأهنئتك لى وسام على صدرى
لأنك بالفعل أخت محترمة ووقورة ودائما ما تأتين بكل  ما هوجميل ورقيق
أِشكرك من صميم قلبى
وبالفعل أنت التى تستحقين أن تكرمى
وأتمنى لك كل الخير

أختى العزيزة التى عزتها فى حجابها نانيس
حقا يا له من شعار جميل إتخذته لنفسك
وهو يدل مثلما دلت جميع مشاركاتك عن أصل طيب
وتدين محمود..أتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة
وأتمنى لك  كل التوفيق

صديقى الحبيب وليد
يعنى دايما تتأخر كده  :: 
إتصالاتك التليفونية وسؤالك الدائم عنى دائما ما يفرحنى
أنا مقصر معاك بس إنت عارف الظروف
نفسى يا ول أفرح فيك وأمشى ف جوازتك
أن شاء الله عن قريب

الأخ الفاضل أبو منار
يارب تسلم وتعيش 
مشكور أخى الحبيب
وأنت الذى تستحق كل خير
لا تنسانى من صالح دعائك فى أرض الله الطاهرة
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ديدي

اخى العزيز احمد ناصرانا كمان جيت متاخرة اوى وكل الاخواة والاخوات فى المنتدى خلصوا الكلام الحلو اللى من شدة تاثيره فى صممت اعرف مين الشخص اللى يستحق كل هذا التكريم والكلام الجميللانى لسه جديدة العهد شويه بالمنتدىوبعد البحث عرفت حضرتك كويس ولقيت انك حقيقى تستحق اكتر من اللى قالوه  :: اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم والنجاحوالف الف مبروكوياريت تقلبنى اخت لك ولكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام. ::  ::

----------


## دموع قلبي

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ياأستاذ أحمد  ::  ..ولاونها جاية متاخرة شوية ..بس الظروف ::   ..وإن شاء الله تفضل في التميز ده علطول ..
وإلى الأمام  :f2:  ..

أختك الصغيرة :
.,., دموع قلبــــــ ::h::  ـــــي .,.,

----------


## نانيس

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على ردك الطيب.

----------


## قلم رصاص

*تكريم تستحقة
شكرا لهذا المنتدي
الذي يكرم عن حق
ويختار مشرفية بموهبة 
بصراحة اكثر
وجود بسنت هوا نجاح للمنتدي
مبروك لاحمد ناصر*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى العزيزة ديدى
أشكرك من كل قلبى على تهنئتك الرقيقة
أنت بالفعل أختى
وأشكرك على كل الكلام الجميل الذى قمت بكتابته
وأنت بالفعل إنسانة رقيقة ومهذبة 
وتقبلى خالص إحترامى وتقديرى

أختى العزيزة دموع قلبى
ولا متأخرة ولا حاجة
كتر ألف خيرك
وشكرا لك على تهمئتك الجميلة
وإن شاء الله تحققى كل أحلامك يا أختى الصغيرة
بنت الشرقية محافظة الكرم والكرماء

أختى العزيزة نانيس
أنت تستحقين أكثر من ذلك بكثير

أخى الحبيب قلم رصاص
أشاطرك الرأى فى أهمية بسنت للمنتدى
وقد لا تعرف أننى أحب دائما متابعة مواضيعك القيمة 
وأحترم آرائك بشدة
وأنا معجب بكل ما تكتب
وتهنئتك وسام على صدرى فشكرا لك يا أخى الحبيب

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*أولاً : شكراً لأختي العزيزه بنت مصر لكتابتها هذا الموضوع**أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر ...* 
*الحقيقه كنت أحب أن أكون أول واحد يهنئك على تكريمك كعضو مثالي..* 

*و الحقيقه أنا خجلان لإنها جايه متأخر جداً* 

*بس الحقيقه أنا كنت مشغول جداً الفتره اللي فاتت ..*

*عموماً على أى حال... أحب أن أهنئك ..* 

*وأتمنى ليك أن تكون مثالي ...*

* مش بس في المنتدى و لكن في عملك و في حياتك ..* 

*و اسمح لي أقدم لك تكريم خاص من عندي* *مع خالص تمنايتي بالتوفيق و النجاح .. والمثاليه *

----------


## amr emam

الف  الف  مبروك  اخى  العزيز  احمد ناصر 


وعقبالى  يا رب   يارب  

وكل  سنة وانت  طيب  ::   ::  

احمد  ادخل  هنا  وسجل  اسمك 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=24588


بحر

----------


## سمسمة

احمد ناصر انت طبعا عارف ان انا كنت فى امتحانات وعشان كدة ماباركتش ليك على طول وادى التكريم راح وانا لسة جاية
لانى لو كنت موجودة ايام التكريم كنت هاحقد عليك واخلى بسنت تحط لى واحد زيه :: 

الف الف مبروك وانت والله تستاهل (لكن بردو مش مسامحة لك فيه قبل مايبقى عندى واحد زيه :;):  )

وكل سنة وانت طيب

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

الف الف الف الف مبروك يابو حميد بس والله مالاقيتش هدايا اجيبهالك وانا جاي المنتدي اصل كل الناس اللي زي العسل اللي هنوك بدري خلصو الهدايا كلها فانا ملقيتش هدية خالص 
معلش بقه متزعلش مني
اخوك
العندليب

----------


## سيد سليم العربي

تهنئة قلبية لأخي الحبيب المميز في فكره وجهدهفهو أهل لكل خير وتهنئتي له أيضاً بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك

----------

